# Is it annoying when someone changes their fursona species?



## Monster. (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been considering spicing up my fursona, a llama, because she's  boring as fuck and I hate having a boring fursona. It makes me not want  to draw her. I thought slapping horns on her would be more fun, but now that seems stupid.

Looking back, Llamas are boring to begin with. All they do is eat,  guard sheep, and spit. They're not especially  interesting, thus adding to my not wanting to draw her. So I thought "Why not change her species to something that I'll actually like enough to draw more often?"

Then I thought again; do other people find it particularly _annoying_ when someone  changes their fursona species? I've seen plenty of people stick with one  species but change breeds, and that seemed fine; but I've also seen  people react negatively when one artist switched her fursona from a  canid to a bat, which I don't really understand.

Personally, I don't see a problem with that unless someone changes their fursona  every few days/weeks. I haven't changed my llamasona in  probably over a year now, so a change seems fine, but I'm curious what other people's perceptions are.

So what do you guys think when someone changes their species?

*Note:* I'm asking because I'm curious, not worried that people will flip out if I do decide to change my fursona's species.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 11, 2011)

I've actually changed my fursona, but that was before I hit the Internet. Originally I was an Alaskan Malamute.

Then again, I hadn't developed that fursona much in the first place.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Is it annoying when someone changes their fursona species?


 
Only when they change it to something everyone's done a million times.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 11, 2011)

Change. I decided a kookaburra fit me better than a sergal. I flip though. Someone accused me of stealing arctic sergals but in the grand scheme of things they didn't own sergals and it's not that hard that someone else would have the same idea without ever coming in contact with another person- considering sergals are something I could never own nor put my name on I decided Paige the blue winged kookaburra was a better fit. I could design her like I wanted and I just like derpy ole kookaburras. 

Change if you feel the need to though people who change every day or have like a SHIT ton of characters they go through like a teenage boy goes through porn its annoying. What animal do you have in mind? Personally I have created my own species but am trying to get the biological kinks out before I post it up though I think I will stick with Paige.


----------



## Browder (Jun 11, 2011)

Hasn't this been a thing with you? I seem to recall you listing all the fursonas you've gone through, and settling on llamas because they were different innovative and special. 


Sollux said:


> Only when they change it to something everyone's done a million times.


 i changed from a cat to a jackrabbit and there was mass outcry. Both are common fursonas. Figure that one out.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> Hasn't this been a thing with you? I seem to recall you listing all the fursonas you've gone through, and settling on llamas because they were different innovative and special.


Yup. I suck like that. :c Although to be fair, llama has been the longest I've ever kept. I kind of settled because a friend suggested it since I like llamas quite a bit and I figured "Eh, you never see many llamas, why not?"


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 11, 2011)

I might be confused at first, kind of like when someone changes their avatar a lot, but no. Even on the Internet, I view people as people. I just shortcut them in my brain with pictures and shit.

I really don't get what goes through the heads of people who flip out over fursonas.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 11, 2011)

BE A BURD! :U


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 11, 2011)

BE A WOOPAR. .0.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2011)

I think it would only annoy or bother people if the person changes their fursona after sticking with it for quite awhile. Or maybe not annoyed but more or less, I dunno, upset?

Willow's always been a wolf though, but I have messed around with his design quite a bit over the years.


----------



## Browder (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I choose my fursona by finding an animal with traits that I wanted to emulate, and traits that fit my faults. Try that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 11, 2011)

Go for it.

It's only annoying if you're all "srs bsns" with 'sonas.


----------



## Deo (Jun 11, 2011)

I think it depends. Some artists are known as their characters, just like a brand or a mascot/logo. They are well known, and famous, and only associated with that character. For instance take for instance Syber, Serpy, or Beetlecat. They all have very recognizable, distinct, and well-known characters. If they changed their well known fursonas it would lead to some confusion until the clarification had time to take effect and spread.

For instance when Beetlecat sold her personal suit Red XIII people still thought the person inside was Beetle, until it slowly got out and was understood that it wasn't. It just takes time for the change to become known is all. 

Though it's nothing for anyone else to have input on. No one has the right to tell you what or what not to do (within reason, don't murder people blah blah blah). They also have no reason or right to be angry at you. 
Though I do find it annoying if someone switches fursonas every week or has like, 15 fursonas. Then I'm just what the fuck is this shit.


Are you looking for suggestions on your next fursona?
Numbatssssssss


----------



## Monster. (Jun 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Though I do find it annoying if someone switches fursonas every week or has like, 15 fursonas. Then I'm just what the fuck is this shit.


I have literally seen someone with eight different fursonas, all different species, with twenty colors for each of them. I almost killed my brother in a fit of raeg.



> Are you looking for suggestions on your next fursona?
> Numbatssssssss


I kind of already have an idea BUT DEAR GOD THAT CREATURE IS ADORABLE.


----------



## Azure (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think much on it, really. I don't feel a need to change mine, it suits me. But change is cool as well.


----------



## Xegras (Jun 11, 2011)

The only major annoyance as many people have said is when you decide to change it once a week.

I thought about changing mine countless times but I ended up just changing his look. Plus I bought a fursuit so kind of stuck as the beav' for now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> Hasn't this been a thing with you? I seem to recall you listing all the fursonas you've gone through, and settling on llamas because they were different innovative and special.
> 
> i changed from a cat to a jackrabbit and there was mass outcry. Both are common fursonas. Figure that one out.


 
Rabbits aren't too common compared to others.


----------



## Ley (Jun 12, 2011)

people  change. their 'sona's would change with the person, no?

for instance- first getting into fandom- ley was a black kitsune, blue eyes, red hair.
a couple months later, bunny/fox hybrid- black, red fur and highlights
2010, gray bunkitsu
2011, gray rabbit/kitsune/cat hyrbid, black sleeves and boots, tail stripe, hybrid canid/rabbit ears.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 13, 2011)

OMG, BECOME A GATOR.

We can be gatory together.


Or become a mutated bump twin on Deo.


----------



## BRN (Jun 13, 2011)

Be a special snowflake.

No srsly. Be a snowflake. Literally.


----------



## moriko (Jun 13, 2011)

I could see it being annoying having to remember someone changed their species/looks drastically if you've known them as one type long enough. I think a change of name would be the most annoying to have to remember lol.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

Does it annoy me? No
Does it annoy when I've got to identify them? Not really, not always.

I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 14, 2011)

Jesie said:


> OMG, BECOME A GATOR.
> 
> We can be gatory together.
> 
> ...


I can't draw gators. ;-;

I apparently already live in Deo's cunt, tho. :c



SIX said:


> Be a special snowflake.
> 
> No srsly. Be a snowflake. Literally.


I'll melt. D: It's summertime.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 14, 2011)

Meh, i don't mind it. I like seeing the same characters given new takes, actually.  Try drawing her as a bunch of different odd animals, see if anything sticks.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think it would be annoying unless it was changed constantly. 

Personally, I like mine (even if she looks boring)... but I am boring, so it is ok. I like her. If I wanted to toy with something different, I would just draw something different, but it wouldn't be me. X3


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with those who say it's all right unless they change their fursona as often as they change underwear. There's wanting a change, and there's a complete inability to make up your mind. 

I just recently changed from a Lucario to a raven. I wanted something more original and more "me". I'm gonna stick with this one though.


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 14, 2011)

Changing species is the lamest way to make a character 'interesting'. Well, adding accessories is a bit more lame, but both are lame is the point.

Effective use of species ought to reflect the character's personality. Otherwise it's just a pointlessly elaborate character that's better off ignored. (_"I'm a rabbit, but I'm different from other rabbit because [stuff nobody cares about]!"_) There's nothing wrong with adjusting the species if the character feels mismatched or incomplete. If Llama fits, you just want to change it up out of interest, then you're doing a change you'll probably get bored of in the end as well.

You want to spice up your character some more? Consider this: What makes a character on TV, or in movies, more interesting? They are mostly all humans, so what separates them and pulls you in?

Species, colour patterns, and accessories can be done to a characters' benefit, but more often than not they just clutter them up. Quirks, habits, consistent and/or exaggerated personality flares are some of the big things that make a character grow on you. Maybe you could find something about yourself that's significant, strange, or funny, and blow it up to ridiculous proportions? Fursonas are basically just caricatures anyways, right?


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2011)

I dont mind it is much if it is done cleverly through comic/litrature. Kinda doctor who style.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 16, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Changing species is the lamest way to make a character 'interesting'. Well, adding accessories is a bit more lame, but both are lame is the point.


I changed my fursona species, coloring, and style most of all because I wanted her to be more interesting _to me_. If that's lame, fine, but I'm the one drawing her so it's fair to say that a change for my own benefit is pretty legit.


----------



## Thaily (Jun 16, 2011)

It is if they do it 2 weeks after you drew them.

One time I made a little animation for this one person, they were all "Thanks!" and changed the appearance of their character entirely two weeks later.
I was like :/

Had she told me she wanna gonna change it, I would have just waited and used the new design instead.


----------



## Meimei (Jun 16, 2011)

I changed my shiba inu to a cockatiel gryphon because I love birds :3
First because I found out that I didn't associated myself with her and because she didn't had anything special. After changing it I found out that another FA user had the same fursona as me [ a normal female shiba inu]. I'm glad I changed it ahah... Also, I was kinda new when I changed it so didn't bother anyone. And we love my new fursona 8D


----------



## sakurairis (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think it should annoy anyone personally. It's YOUR fursona. You're still discovering who you really are. If other people don't like it, who cares? I think Fursonas are a personal representation of who we all are and if it takes a few different ones to figure that out who cares?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 18, 2011)

Fursonas are basically symbol of a person, I think? People change, ergo, fursonas are liable to change with them. Nothin' wrong with that.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think I would ever change my species, but things like fur color or something I could see altering, I don't find changes annoying unless they happen 50 million times


----------



## israfur (Jun 26, 2011)

Like how other people have put it -it's only irritating if the sona changes ALL the time, that's just too inconvenient! xD
I was a cream glow-in-the-dark bunny for 13 years. I then turned into a male anubis 4 years ago simply  because my personality didn't fit that of a female bunny's. (I still like bunnies though.)


----------



## Kailombax (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think people should make a big deal if someone changes their fursona but like others said, if they do it constantly and frequently, that would get a little tiring to see.
I've only changed my fursona 3 times. My first was a wolf but then it changed into a coyote and now it is a Lombax and I don't think I'm going to change species anymore. The reason I changed from Wolf to coyote was because at the time I joined Fa, there were way too many wolves so I thought hard and then realized that Coyotes were my favorite Canidae so thus I changed to a coyote. However, after 2 years of having a coyote for my fursona, I kept having trouble drawing the muzzle and I just kind of grew out of him so I then changed to the fictional species called Lombax. The Lombax thing is definitely a good one in my opinion because I have an easier time drawing him and I've worked hard on designing him and I'm pleased with how he came out. So I think it's safe to say that my Lombax fursona isn't going anywhere and I've already had him for 2 years counting. = )


----------



## Night-san (Jun 30, 2011)

Nah, changes are fine.


----------



## Xateriel (Aug 24, 2011)

For some reason I have this obnoxious habit of changing my online representation a few days after I say, 'This is my sona!' However, when someone associates a certain character with me, I happen to like them, but do not announce that, I never change them. I do not know why. I also have the inability to stick with one thing for long since I find them exceedingly boring to draw or write about after a short amount of time, ignoring the species I created and still gravitate to.

None the less, more on topic with the thread, I do not think it is annoying and people should not be irritated by it, even if the person happens to change it every other day or so. While I may be a bit biased toward that due to the above, people change and I can understand that they want something that shows it. If someone is annoyed by it, it is their problem; not yours. Though it is a bit hard to ignore some of those strangely nasty flaming comments you may receive. They act like you just murdered their beloved pet in front of them and strung it from the light pole outside with a neon sign screaming 'LOOK AT ME'. Someone actually made that comparison once. Made me want to strangle them.


----------



## israfur (Aug 24, 2011)

Xateriel said:


> For some reason I have this obnoxious habit of changing my online representation a few days after I say, 'This is my sona!' However, when someone associates a certain character with me, I happen to like them, but do not announce that, I never change them. I do not know why. I also have the inability to stick with one thing for long since I find them exceedingly boring to draw or write about after a short amount of time, ignoring the species I created and still gravitate to.



It sounds just like you're going through that shape-shifter mode.
furries (usually new comers) go through that phase since they haven't found an animal to settle on yet.. Unless fursona is an actual shape-shifter of course lol.


----------



## Riza (Aug 29, 2011)

Only when the person's 'sona changes from a species I like to one I don't.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure if I should stick with my badger fursona or go with a reptilian species.


----------



## Xateriel (Sep 13, 2011)

I have actually been apart of the furry community for well over twelve years now, lawl. I did try to make the character a shape shifter, but it just didn't fit and was quickly discarded. Considering going with an avian with some unusual attributes.

None the less, on the topic, why not try having both of them and see which you prefer? I find getting the opinions of others in the community and friends as well helps a lot, especially when you're stuck between two. Most often I just combine them. Did that with a badger and type of reptile once, actually; looked really neat.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont see it as much of a problem, sometimes its welcomed. 

Now changing names, that is confusing : /


----------



## Lunar (Sep 13, 2011)

As long as you don't do it, like, all the damn time.  Mine used to be a canid (shut up), mainly because I was busy at the time and didn't have all the time I wanted to really develop my woofy, so when I got some free time, I was glad to change.  Only done that once, and am really happy about it.  I love my moomoo-sona.  :3c


----------



## onecatdesign (Sep 14, 2011)

I've changed so many times, and I've come to realize- if people like your art, they won't care too much if you change it daily  and if your friends throw a shitfit about it? They aren't really your friends


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 14, 2011)

I change mild details, such as the fennec hybridization as of recently, but overall it's pretty relative to a wolf in most cases.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I completely changed my fursona's species a little bit ago...well, my previous one didn't even have a back story...so, technically, it wasn't even a fursona. I connect more with my current one, and I'm spending more time developing the character.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 14, 2011)

Llamas are boring???







What the hell is wrong with you?! :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 15, 2011)

Make sure you change to something a lot of people can familiarize with.

Example: Lombax. Common response: What's a lombax?

Now do you want to be going everywhere explaining your fursona's species? I wouldn't.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 16, 2011)

I have changed my species 3 other times in the past 15 years so I can say it isn't. It IS annoying if you change it multiple times _per month_, as it would to me also.




onecatdesign said:


> I've changed so many times, and I've come to realize- if people like your art, they won't care too much if you change it daily  and if your friends throw a shitfit about it? They aren't really your friends



I think the problem is if you are not a shapeshifter, they have a legit reason to bitch at you since you could not identify yourself with a species/race and stick with it.




dinosaurdammit said:


> Change. I decided a kookaburra fit me better than a sergal. I flip though. Someone accused me of stealing arctic sergals but in the grand scheme of things they didn't own sergals and it's not that hard that someone else would have the same idea without ever coming in contact with another person- considering sergals are something I could never own nor put my name on I decided Paige the blue winged kookaburra was a better fit. I could design her like I wanted and I just like derpy ole kookaburras.



Oh, him. Heh.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 16, 2011)

I tried two new fursona designs, but those lasted like..two days so Idk if I'd really count them as a change. Other than that, Tiger has been my fursona for 6 years now. The only major change in her design was having stripes all over the body instead of just two stripes on both sides of her body.


----------

